# Jersey RESTful mit EJB



## unknown (18. Sep 2016)

Hallo zusammen

Ich möchte eine Applikation schreiben, in der ich Backend und Frontend zu 100% voneinander trenne. Dementsprechend möchte ich den Backend mit Java (JEE und hibernate) realisieren und diesen Anhand des RESTful Webservices dem Client (mit AngularJS geschrieben) zur Verfügung stellen.

Nun lautet meine Frage, ob es überhaupt Sinn macht, im Backend EJB (bzw. Java Beans) mit RESTful zu kombinieren? Falls Nein, wieso nicht?

Und eine kleine Nebenfrage, kann man mit normalem Tomcat 8 den EJB Dependency Injection Service brauchen?


----------



## stg (18. Sep 2016)

unknown hat gesagt.:


> Nun lautet meine Frage, ob es überhaupt Sinn macht, im Backend EJB (bzw. Java Beans) mit RESTful zu kombinieren? Falls Nein, wieso nicht?


Ob etwas sinnvoll ist oder nicht, kann man natürlich nicht abwägen, ohne alle Anforderungsdetails zu kennen Aber ja, das kann sinnvoll sein.



> Und eine kleine Nebenfrage, kann man mit normalem Tomcat 8 den EJB Dependency Injection Service brauchen?


Der Tomcat ist von Haus aus erstmal nur ein Servlet Container und kein vollwertiger Java EE Anwendungsserver.


----------



## Steven Hachel (19. Okt 2016)

Entweder du guckst dir spring-boot an (spring.io) oder du nimmst nen Elefanten wie einen WebLogic oder GlasFish etc.. Da kannst du dann mit EJB arbeiten, wenn es sich für dich besser anfühlt. 

viele Grüße
Steven


----------

